# Action with a difference at a French Mall.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I got sent this link, I was very pleasantly surprised and think it is worth watching. Children at their best.

cabby

https://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=eee4-d7FUis


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Excellent    

Thanks Cabby.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

Brilliant.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

This has literally made my wife cry!

Tears of joy I should hasten to add. Music is her life!

Caulkhead


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Fantastic!!

On a cold snowy day it warms the cockles.  

Richard.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

http://pulptastic.com/girl-tosses-coin-musician-gets-amazing-surprise-video/

Another good one.


----------

